# First Firefighter BBQ competition. (With pics)



## ffkane (Nov 16, 2015)

Me and my boy Damon competed in our first competition. It was a backyard competition. We cooked ribs and a people's choice pork butt. We cooked our ribs on a GMG Daniel Boone and our pork butt on a Big Green Egg.  













image.jpg



__ ffkane
__ Nov 16, 2015





j
Ss













image.jpg



__ ffkane
__ Nov 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ ffkane
__ Nov 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ ffkane
__ Nov 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ ffkane
__ Nov 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ ffkane
__ Nov 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ ffkane
__ Nov 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ ffkane
__ Nov 16, 2015






We won first place in our division. We had a blast it was fun meeting new people.
We won $1000 dollars which we donated to our benevolent for one of our brothers who is fighting cancer.


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 16, 2015)

Ribs look awesome, congrats on your win!


----------



## timstalltaletav (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice jon on the win!  And definitely admirable to donate your winnings!


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Nov 16, 2015)

Great job on the win and fantastic job on the donation of the winnings.  :points: for that.


----------



## kovaku (Nov 17, 2015)

Congratulations.  I have never been in a competition before but your post has inspired me and now I'm thinking of maybe having a father and son team as my father and I both enjoy smoking meat.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice jog Guys! b


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 17, 2015)

Great job! :points:
Great to read about a fun time, admirable accomplishment, and generous support to a friend!


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Jan 19, 2016)

Congrats!  I was thinking about starting a firefighter chili cook off in my area as a fundraiser this year.  I'd like to do a BBQ competition but not too many people around my area have smokers.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 21, 2016)

Missed this thread before.  Congrats and I hope you had a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 21, 2016)

Very cool thread!  Congrats on your win and that's awesome that you donated your winnings to those in need!  Points!


----------



## benny ryder (Jan 23, 2016)

x0xsaywhutx0x said:


> Congrats!  I was thinking about starting a firefighter chili cook off in my area as a fundraiser this year.  I'd like to do a BBQ competition but not too many people around my area have smokers.


Where are you located?


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Jan 23, 2016)

Blasdell, NY just a couple mile south of buffalo


----------



## twospoiled (Apr 25, 2016)

I bet there are more than you think!  I'm in Depew and I love to have weekend pit wars with my neighbor!


----------



## kencher (Jul 6, 2016)

Wilson here,on the shore of lake Ontario 
Looking for others in the area for smoking, anyone up this way?


----------



## sauced (Jul 11, 2016)

TimsTallTaleTav said:


> Nice jon on the win! And definitely admirable to donate your winnings!


Congratulations!!! Those ribs look delicious!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Points!!


----------

